# Print spooler service won't turn on



## bmfenner (Jan 5, 2005)

:4-dontkno hi...

I am trying to reinstall my printer, but i can't as everytime i try, i get this message up @the print spooler service cannot be started on local computer'.

It also says that the RPC server is unavailable. I have tried to rectify these problems, but i am unable to turn on the print spooler!!

Help me, please...thanks, bmfenner


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Hello bmfenner

Check in the Registry and check this key and see if it is blank:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler\\ImagePath

The value of the key should be:

%SystemRoot%\system32\spoolsv.exe


Or try and open services.msc is the the Run Command

Look for Print Spooler
Double click on it for its Properties.
Click the Startup type: set to Automatic
Click on Start.
if Start is grayed out.
then click on Stop. Then click on Start.

the path is C:\Windows\system32\spoolsv.exe

Check in that path if the spoolsv.exe if there,
if it is not you can copy it from another XP machine. Or from the C:\Windows\ServicePackFiles\i386 dircetory
or search for it on your PC




Let us know if this has helped.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 3, 2004)

bmfenner said:


> :4-dontkno hi...
> 
> I am trying to reinstall my printer, but i can't as everytime i try, i get this message up @the print spooler service cannot be started on local computer'.
> 
> ...


Are you running XP home or XP pro? 
Go Start>Settings>Control Panel>Administrative Tools>Services. In the "Services (local)" frame, find "Remote Procedure Call (RPC)" Double click on that item. Set it to "Automatic", and if it's stopped, try starting it.

Report results here.


----------



## bmfenner (Jan 5, 2005)

*Geek girl*

cheers, but i tried that and it wont work!any other suggestions??

Thanks, bmfenner



Sarge said:


> Are you running XP home or XP pro?
> Go Start>Settings>Control Panel>Administrative Tools>Services. In the "Services (local)" frame, find "Remote Procedure Call (RPC)" Double click on that item. Set it to "Automatic", and if it's stopped, try starting it.
> 
> Report results here.


Hi...im running XP home edition.

I tried to turn the RPC on, but the automatic box is greyed out, and so are all the start/stop etc buttons!!!

Not sure what to do now??

Thanks, bmfenner


----------



## Geoff P (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi! I don't know if this is of help but here goes!

When I couldn't print and it couldn't start the spooler service, I found I had a programme running in the background called NewDotNet (check in task manager). It downloads itself without you knowing from sites like Kazaa and Neonapster. As soon as I uninstalled it my printer worked perfectly again!!


----------

